# Red tiger lotus - should I trim the leaves?



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

I just got a red tiger lotus about a week ago, and I have been doing some reading about it. I want the plant to fill in at the bottom, and from what I've read, I am supposed to trim off the leaves that are heading to the surface in order to make that happen. The plant currently has 5 leaves on it, with 2 that will reach the surface probably within a week or less. However, the plant was just a group of stems with roots - no bulb that I could see. If I trim off these leaves, and any of the others that make it to the surface, will this kill the plant since there isn't a bulb?

Also, I DO want to eventually have the plant fill in all the way from the bottom of the tank to the top (with some floating on the surface). If I keep trimming off the leaves that reach the surface, will they eventually stop growing tall? 

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Cat


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

trim away all you want! these plants a pretty easy to shape. If you want a very dense bushy plant then trim the leaves every time they get to say 6 inches high and it will have very bushy growth. Keep doing that process and let them get higher and higher until you're happy with it.


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

What happens if I end up having to trim all the leaves off before new ones form? Is that still ok? I was kind of afraid to do that since there doesn't seem to be a bulb.

Thanks so much,
Cat


----------

